# Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Coming to Linux This Fall



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-linux-release-confirmed

Almost thought to post this in the games forum, but it is actually Linux news....

Nice to see another triple AAA title heading our way.  Perhaps it's the crack in the dam that leads to a flood...who knows...

For gaming...it's blue skies in Linux...nothing but blue skies ahead.  Things can only get better....because from my standpoint...if I had to load Supertuxcart and call it good - one more time - my head was going to explode.










,

LC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-linux-release-confirmed
> 
> Almost thought to post this in the games forum, but it is actually Linux news....
> 
> ...



With the new upcoming unreal engine supporting linux and the crysis engine already supporting linux we can say that linux has arrived. Just as I predicted, thanks to Valve pc gamers will no longer be forced to pay $100 bucks to run Windoze.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

ER...

In complete agreement.

It took me awhile to warm up to Steam when it first came out.  Although...over the years, I've become a big fan and it's because of two things....

Gabe's attitude regarding open source and my games - just work.  No fuss...they just work. 

The installs are so easy anymore, I almost feel like it's made me lazy..... 

Also...I haven't had time to investigate this as much as I'd like, I know there we're recent updates to getting XBMC working with SteamOS and that is something that I'm VERY interested in.  It's been mentioned by many people that Amazon is starting to making serious headway into winning the family room for media content, although they have huge opposition in Microsoft/Sony/Samsung/Apple etc....

In my home I'm putting my chips down on a combination of  SteamOS/XBMC

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc1MzY

LC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 8, 2014)

Liquid Cool said:


> ER...
> 
> In complete agreement.
> 
> ...



I run xbmcbuntu and i love it. it is very lightweight as it runs very smoothly on an old dual core zbox. if they come up with a way of running xbmc easily with steamos well then i am sold!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 8, 2014)

I actually came back to this thread to play Blue Skies one more time....I got it stuck in my head.....

While I'm here listening....

The recent update from SteamOS included updates for XBMC(link added in post above).  I've been investigating xbmcbuntu and OPENelec/XBMC.  Didn't like the OPENelec option because I want to easily be able to jump into other programs if needed(IE: not a 100% set-top box experience.).  For now...going to go with WMC(Win7) and perhaps plex or mediabrowser while I'm educating myself on exactly what it is I want to use in linux and 'how' to use it...I've been playing with XBMC for about a month now....love it.  So...I'm eager to switch, but I'm going to wait another few months, probably make it a project during the winter.

Did want to comment on OPENelec though...if a person is looking for a set top box experience...that's your OS.  Instead of purchasing an Android box, you could easily use old parts and put together something that would work out well, not much power needed.  On my C2D/GT 420 combo...every thing was lightning fast.  Actually seemed like overkill.

Best,

LC


----------

